# Laser Sights for CCW



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Looking for a set for a SW 642, I have no experience with laser sights, what's good and what to stay away from, Thanks


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have Crimson Trace on my 642 as well as a few other pistols and really like them.
Like the way the on/off button is in the front finger groove of the grip panels.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I have the crimson trace laser on a 642. It has helped me a ton to learn to shoot a DAO snubbie. I practice dry firing the gun with the laser (pointed in a safe direction LOL) and look down the sights as I dry fire. Try to keep the dot aligned in the sight picture. It finally got me the muscle memory I needed to conquer that nasty long hard trigger. As far as defense goes it is kinda a moot point. You won't have time to turn it on and line it up in my opinion. IF you are ever left with no choice but to use a gun, it will be close up and happen in a split second. I'm not religious, but I pray to and and all gods that I never have to use a carry gun.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

All of the crimson trace lasers that I have are grip activated. There is no need to turn it on when needed.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> All of the crimson trace lasers that I have are grip activated. There is no need to turn it on when needed.


Mine as well.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

RE: grip activated laser: watch that the laser is not activated when in the holster. it happens occasionally. they are pressure switches and i have seen the holster strap and frame activate it before.

does crimson trace still do the lifetime battery replacement?

oh, know that the laser will not help you with that charging bear. you are going to have to aim the old fashion way - point it in the right direction and scream like a little child... one shot, if you are lucky. (to get off that is, you're not gonna hit that charging bear!)


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I've never been a fan of lasers or optics on a carry weapon. Heaven forbid that I ever have to use my gun, things are going to be happening so fast I just want a good set of iron sights to aim with.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Laser sights are just another gimmick and work great in the shooting range environment. Natural point of aim in the dark at a moving target is much more accurate then trying to put a light on something, but to each his own. JMO


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Laser sight makes a less steady or new shooter much better. put the dot on what you want to hit and you will hit it.

for a quick draw gun fight, sights won't even come into play... if you are aiming, you are dead.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fireline said:


> Looking for a set for a SW 642, I have no experience with laser sights, what's good and what to stay away from, Thanks


Go with the ct grips. You will be very happy with them. It’s a perfect match for that pistol.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the info, I will go with Crimson Trace


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

privateer said:


> Laser sight makes a less steady or new shooter much better. put the dot on what you want to hit and you will hit it.
> 
> for a quick draw gun fight, sights won't even come into play... if you are aiming, you are dead.


We all have our own opinions. I don't see how trying to turn on an aim a laser at a target is any easier than looking down a pistol, let alone quicker. Same holds true for a red dot optical.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

loves2fishinohio said:


> We all have our own opinions. I don't see how trying to turn on an aim a laser at a target is any easier than looking down a pistol, let alone quicker. Same holds true for a red dot optical.


first of all most switches are pressure sensitive in the grip. you grip the gun and the laser is on. secondly there is no need to even raise the gun. you can simply point it from anywhere and it will hit where the little dot is lighting up.


----------

